
Extracting Multiple Bits per Request from Full-Blind SQL Injection Vulns - _DadeMurphy
http://howto.hackallthethings.com/2016/07/extracting-multiple-bits-per-request.html
======
hysterix
You guys are absolutely crushing it. Would have never thought to use the
response time from a server to be able to extract extra bits of information.

Keep up the awesome work and I look forward to seeing more research.

